# Advice please.



## 3Peake (Dec 12, 2010)

Help
I am looking at making myself a fountain pen,and this is where I need your advice as I have only ever made slimlines/streamlines(trimlines). Oh and a couple of letter openers.
I have done various bowls as well but these are not in the same class as pens.
I have the basic stuff and am looking for recommendations to go with some blanks that I have just received from exoticblanks(thanks Ed and Dawn,they're awesome)
 So I need a nice looking, easy to make fountain pen that is good for daily use and is reasonably priced,( in case I botch it up)
Recommendations please.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 12, 2010)

I had the same problem so I went to the experts on this site.  Here is the link to the responses.  
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=69266.  This may sve you some time waiting.  Hope this helps.
Charles


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 18, 2010)

I would make either a Jr. Gent from CSUSA or a Baron from Berea or AS.  Nice to make pen and either is well balanced.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 20, 2010)

The platinum (rhodium) Baron is my favorite daily driver fountain pen. The El Grande and spin offs are a close second.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh, and do some reading on tuning a fountain pen nib. Going through the steps isn't as bad as it sounds, and the end result is WAY worth the effort.


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 20, 2010)

+1 on a Jr. Gent or even the Triton.


----------



## jskeen (Dec 20, 2010)

I prefer the jr Gent 2 to the baron for a number of reasons, given the prices are comparable.  The vail from Ernie at beartooth or the jr gent 1 from a couple of folks here are a pretty good alternative for less cash.  

I don't recommend any of the euro or flat top classic fountain pens I've tried so, far because of problems with the quality of the nib holders and the threads between cap and body.  

The churchill/el grande family are generally well thought of as well, if you prefer a larger grip.


----------



## fotographik (Dec 20, 2010)

+1 for the Baron...it makes a very nice fountain pen for the price.


----------

